# Sudafed



## Redkite (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's ok to take Sudafed (pseudoephedrine hydrochloride) for nasal congestion due to a cold?  The leaflet says do not take if you are "diabetic" but this could be a catch-all for those who don't have access to self-monitoring.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 25, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Does anyone know if it's ok to take Sudafed (pseudoephedrine hydrochloride) for nasal congestion due to a cold?  The leaflet says do not take if you are "diabetic" but this could be a catch-all for those who don't have access to self-monitoring.



The reason they say to avoid if diabetic is due to the risk of higher blood pressure. I was told to only take for 3 days at a time.

Just a tip for you if it's the tablet form most supermarkets sell their own brand for about 50p


----------



## Redkite (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Sue.  I got it from the pharmacy counter for about ?3.50, so will def look in the supermarket next time!


----------



## delb t (Sep 25, 2013)

Our chemist has said the Sudafed blocked nose capsules - lady with blue face breathing vapours on box !!!!! is ok  - we have used before and was ok- H doesnt get many colds - but we all have sniffles at the moment!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

I was told by a pharmacist (one who knew me well) that decongestants can raise blood sugar as well as pressure and to take with caution.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I was told by a pharmacist (one who knew me well) that decongestants can raise blood sugar as well as pressure and to take with caution.



Hard to tell when you're ill enough to need it though, as the illness will raise your levels also (and unpredictably in my experience!)


----------



## Redkite (Sep 25, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I was told by a pharmacist (one who knew me well) that decongestants can raise blood sugar as well as pressure and to take with caution.


Yes, I was just checking in my son's enalapril leaflet, and ephedrine makes the enalapril less effective.  However in his case he isn't taking it for high blood pressure, and one or two days of lowered effectiveness won't matter.  Anyway, he's swallowed some now, so hopefully he can at least breathe and get off to sleep tonight!


----------



## PhilT (Sep 26, 2013)

If you are on medication for high blood pressure you shouldn't take Sudafed or other similar meds. I was asked years ago by the pharmacist if I was taking any medication for high blood pressure when I went to buy some for sinusitis.


----------



## itsallgood (Sep 27, 2013)

I take a proprietary version when I'm bunged up, doesn't seem to affect BGs but does give me a noticeably irregular heartbeat, which can be a bit disconcerting. Goes back to normal when I stop taking them.


----------

